# Help me find sheet plz



## KristinkaApelsinka

Hiii
I'm a chorist, I've heard this wonderful music:





I wanna sing it with choir.
But I don't know who is the composer, I haven't sheet music...
Can anybody help?

Thanks)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

The comments say that it's a Cantique de Moise, probably written by the choral organist Yves Castagnet.


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

That's Lucien Deiss - Dieu règne
Help find please))


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

KristinkaApelsinka said:


> That's Lucien Deiss - Dieu règne
> Help find please))


So you're _not _looking for Deiss's _Dieu règne_?


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

SimonTemplar said:


> So you're _not _looking for Deiss's _Dieu règne_?


Hahahah I've found sheet for voice BUT
I need sheet for organ(((


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

This is the voice & instrument (organ, strings) score for Deiss's Dieu règne: https://musescore.com/nickolas_grisales/scores/147632

Hope this helps!


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

SimonTemplar said:


> This is the voice & instrument (organ, strings) score for Deiss's Dieu règne: https://musescore.com/nickolas_grisales/scores/147632
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks!
Maybe you know... Text - does exist latin version?
I've thought that it will be like "Deus regnat! Laudate..." but I can't find


----------



## Pugg

KristinkaApelsinka said:


> Thanks!
> Maybe you know... Text - does exist latin version?
> I've thought that it will be like "Deus regnat! Laudate..." but I can't find


Found the French text, perhaps that helps?

http://www.aiderpretres.fr/liturgie/repertoire-chorale/partitions/category/922-dieu-regne


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

Pugg said:


> Found the French text, perhaps that helps?
> 
> http://www.aiderpretres.fr/liturgie/repertoire-chorale/partitions/category/922-dieu-regne


I've seen this, thanks)
I have some translations into Russian, but I don't know latin text with "God's day", "rejoice" and etc.))


----------

